# weed eater heavy brush blade attachment



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

**edited** will this work (safely) for attaching blade to weedeater if I find a nut to fit? thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How much do you have to clear? Would renting something for a day or weekend make more sense than buying a kit? I think when you get near 1/2" with no matter what special attachment you are at the upper limits of the capabilities of a weed eater? Most of the motors are just not built to deliver torque and other properties needed for very much work on things that thick.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

sdsester said:


> How much do you have to clear? Would renting something for a day or weekend make more sense than buying a kit? I think when you get near 1/2" with no matter what special attachment you are at the upper limits of the capabilities of a weed eater? Most of the motors are just not built to deliver torque and other properties needed for very much work on things that thick.


I need it on an ongoing basis.... have used the circular saw method before and it worked great, just wondering if that is overkill or maybe the best way, thanks.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ugabulldog said:


> **edited** will this work (safely) for attaching blade to weedeater if I find a nut to fit? thanks


Whoa - that scares me, and I don't scare easily!

Here's what I'm thinking...

First of all, there's no way in the world to make that completely safe. Period. But since you're a guy, and you want to do it, you'll do it anyway.  Therefore, the need is to minimize risk.

One thing I see is that the arbor in the blade is larger than the shaft of your weedeater. You're going to need a sleeve shim, and it's going to have to be a precise fit, or the blade is going to be terribly out of balance. It looks like you're also going to need a reverse-thread lock-nut. A hardware store is probably your best bet for that stuff, but it's a long-shot. 

Keep in mind that those weedeaters spin at a VERY high rpm. If anything goes wrong, it's probably going to go wrong in a big - and very painful - way. 


Good luck.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> If anything goes wrong, it's probably going to go wrong in a big - and very painful - way.


A steel blade with sharp edges, spinning at 10,000 RPM, just a little off-center on the mounting arbor, and you are whacking it against branches and brush. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

SPS-1 said:


> A steel blade with sharp edges, spinning at 10,000 RPM, just a little off-center on the mounting arbor, and you are whacking it against branches and brush. What could possibly go wrong?


Ummm, Doc, I think I may need a few stitches.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulldog,
I used to have a blade setup for a commerical weadeater that was made for the unit. I used it once and took it off. Quite a bit of kickback, too dangerous in my opinion. If you decide to use yours, get some very heavy boots. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

firehawkmph said:


> Bulldog,
> I used to have a blade setup for a commerical weadeater that was made for the unit. I used it once and took it off. Quite a bit of kickback, too dangerous in my opinion. If you decide to use yours, get some very heavy boots.
> Mike Hawkins


 ok, thanks all...guess Il go another route!!


----------

